# My site 6 months New and growing



## Sachphotography (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok so I decided to take things online in December and bought a Domain name and hosting. I go through Just Host and they are realy good. They offer a lot for the price. Anywho I have redesigned it 3 times now and am happy with the outcome. I do some affiliate advertising as well as google adsense. I just started that and have done pretty well all things considered. If anybody needs help with their website hit me up. OR If you want info on making money off your site for free let me know. I can let you know the pros and cons of different Programs. 
My other site is for the Small Business Consulting Firm I built.
Check me out. Sign my guestbook. 

Cheers. 
Sachphotography Fine Art Photography The homepage of Daniel Sach and his photography Company & Business Consulting, Optimization. TAD Consulting your central source for business Consulting and Business planning and optimization


----------

